# Destructapups



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy and Emmy are exhausted after chewing my mums carpet up! Naughty pups!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoa! Do they get naughty when they're together? But look at the cuties all innocent and sleeping


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha definitely, I would never think Murphy would do anything like this!! I bet one of them started scratching and pulled a lose tread and they they both went crazy together! They r definitely encourage each other to be Naughty! I can't even be mad when they r so cute!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear! I guess its easy not to notice when you have 2 pups and you presume they are just entertaining each other - when Dudley was a pup and not by my feet I knew he was up to no good! in fact the one time I didn't check I ended up with a very similar looking bottom stair!! at least our carpet was not the unravelling type but we still have a nice hole with a chewed wooden step showing through!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Uh ohhh  what monkeys! 

But so cute!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think there must have been a terrible mistake, surely those two little angels aren't capable of that??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Having two sibs myself, remember that silence = massive destruction. But so adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooh oops. 
Ah well, it is now a "feature"?
Love is powerful and on occasions forgiving.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't even be mad (but then, It's not MY carpet!) mum handled it very well considering!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> I can't even be mad (but then, It's not MY carpet!) mum handled it very well considering!


Oh dear - that will teach her to check on them more often.....
I don't call my Ralph "wreck it Ralph" for nothing.....
This is the current state of my lounge floor


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh he looks happy with the mess tho! Haha


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh dear - that will teach her to check on them more often.....
> 
> I don't call my Ralph "wreck it Ralph" for nothing.....
> 
> This is the current state of my lounge floor



Isn't that Ruby in the center of things?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Isn't that Ruby in the center of things?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is ruby - sat in bewilderment amongst the debris of what was the duck she was contentedly playing with just 5 minutes before!!  
Naughty Ralph!! X


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooooh! I thought it was ruby! In that case she looks devastated! Haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh dear - that will teach her to check on them more often.....
> I don't call my Ralph "wreck it Ralph" for nothing.....
> This is the current state of my lounge floor


Tracey have you a rug on a rug! 

Look at Ruby looking all cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey have you a rug on a rug!
> 
> Look at Ruby looking all cute!


Haha yes!! I bought 2, greatly reduced, even had a further £10 of the price when I was at the till - so I went back for the other one!! Just trying to decide which one I preferred in the lounge!!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

So, I think Murphy has secretly been reading this thread and decided he wanted some fun too, this rather blurry photo captures him running away innocently after digging up a conifer tree and pulling it round the garden! He has been after that particular tree for weeks but we'd always managed to catch him... Until today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Del17 said:


> So, I think Murphy has secretly been reading this thread and decided he wanted some fun too, this rather blurry photo captures him running away innocently after digging up a conifer tree and pulling it round the garden! He has been after that particular tree for weeks but we'd always managed to catch him... Until today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this photo - caught in the act!!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha he doesn't even look sorry! Must be his mischievous name! He looks quite proud of himself to me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Murphy, Murphy, Murphy...you simply must join the cockapoo landscaping crew. It looks like you are an arborist in the making.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha, love that pic of Murphy! even Dudley never managed to dig up a whole tree! mind you, he probably would have if we had taken our eyes off him for long enough, he has dug a massive hole on the edge of a compost bin, think we are going to have to do some serious training to harness his digging power, but just to do it on command and stop when we ask him to!


----------

